# North Weald Fly-in



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Spent a very hot and sticky afternoon at the North Weald Airfield Fly-in. The main theme was Piper Aircraft but there were others too.

Not the best pics in the world because I couldn't see the screen most of the time due to extreme sun reflection, but thought they might be of interest to any aviation enthusiasts on here 














































I like the ID number for this one :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Loving that lockheed :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Love that taildragger in the last pic. Is that Lockheed? Wild guess, of course.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm ashamed to say I have no idea what any of the planes were as I'm not a true enthusiast like most that were there. It was a fun day out for the kids though.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> I'm ashamed to say I have no idea what any of the planes were as I'm not a true enthusiast like most that were there. It was a fun day out for the kids though.


 Not so hot myself anymore 

I think the first shot is a DC4

The second a Jet Provost

Then a WW2 recon plane

Then some Frenchy helicopter

Then a civilian version of above recon plane

Then perhaps something by Fairy

Finally an old Lockheed......... and thats the best I can do.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Found a couple from Leuchars from a few years back.



I don't think this Vulcan is flying anymore.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Teg62x said:


> I don't think this Vulcan is flying anymore.


 Correct mate, the Vulcan is no longer air worthy, which is a great shame. I've seen it loads of times over recent years, and it's always been absolutely mesmerising. I went to watch it's final ever flight a couple of years ago, and everyone was in tears, I've never seen anything like it


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Correct mate, the Vulcan is no longer air worthy, which is a great shame. I've seen it loads of times over recent years, and it's always been absolutely mesmerising. I went to watch it's final ever flight a couple of years ago, and everyone was in tears, I've never seen anything like it


 Was it funds or actual spare parts that grounded it Davey?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Teg62x said:


> Was it funds or actual spare parts that grounded it Davey?


 Nothing to do with funds mate, they always managed to raise loads of money to keep it flying, but the airframe was too old and had reached it's maximum allowed flying hours. Also, the engines were out of date and there are no spares available. It wasn't feasible to replace them with an alternative engine either, due to strict aviation rules. The rules regarding aircraft parts are extremely complex, and everything is documented down to the last nut and bolt. The Vulcan is still allowed to do fast taxi runs, but it's essentially a museum piece now. A great shame I think.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Nothing to do with funds mate, they always managed to raise loads of money to keep it flying, but the airframe was too old and had reached it's maximum allowed flying hours. Also, the engines were out of date and there are no spares available. It wasn't feasible to replace them with an alternative engine either, due to strict aviation rules. The rules regarding aircraft parts are extremely complex, and everything is documented down to the last nut and bolt. The Vulcan is still allowed to do fast taxi runs, but it's essentially a museum piece now. A great shame I think.


 That really is a shame, the noise as it flew over you literally took your breath away.

There are a lot older planes flying still, I assume they have had airframe rebuilds if there is a lifespan on their use?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Teg62x said:


> That really is a shame, the noise as it flew over you literally took your breath away.


 Yep, there's nothing around these days that makes the same "howl" as a Vulcan climbing on full throttle. Not something you can forget, that's for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

morning , I assume the top is a DC4 as it four engine?, as opposed to a DC3 two engine one , DC3 my favourite plane , even over the lanc ! 

deano


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Teg62x said:


> Found a couple from Leuchars from a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this Vulcan is flying anymore.


 One of my favourite planes when I was a kid. I saw one at Farnborough Air Show back in the day and the noise was incredible.

They've got one at the RAF Museum in Hendon and from the ground it doesn't look so magnificent, but up in the air… :clap:


----------

